# question rv weight



## harley51 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a 2006 jeep liberty 3.7 tow cap 5000 lbs. whats the largest rv it can pull by weight.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Have a look at this post, it should help you out. If you still have questions, post back and we will try to help out.

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/941-jeep-liberty-towing-capacity.html


----------



## harley51 (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you, his was 3500 lbs mine is 5000 lbs so I should be good with something 3000 to 3500 lbs.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*RV weight*

It has always been my thinking that a RV shouldn't exceed 80% of the tow vehicles rated capacity. My thinking comes from the idea that even though people every day meet and even exceed their TV rating when you're in an emergency situation you loose some control operating on the fringe that could save you if the balance was more favorable and less weight is always easier to handle than more. I am a real believer in safety and operating on the edge makes me very nervous. I'd also highly recomend a weight distributing hitch, know your true weight not dry weight and make sure you're balanced and not tail heavy. Just my 2c, Gerry


----------



## harley51 (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow Todd, I'm on my third vehicle since that other post - and a different trailer :rotflmao1:
Harley, welcome to the site :welcome:


----------

